# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  problme socket synchrone

## medica

Bonjour tout le monde,
C'est mon premier post ici  ::): 

Bref, je suis dbutant en c# et j'ai un problme concernant les sockets synchrones, en fait je ralise un projet qui consiste  faire une communication entre Client/serveur, donc j'ai cod un petit serveur , tout  marche trs bien la connexion avec le client et la rception et l'envoie du premier message sauf que ma socket se bloque  la rception des messages suivants et une exception 


> System.ObjectDisposedException: impossible d'accder  un objet supprim


voila mon code :


```

```

J'ai besoin d'une aide svp  ::roll:: 

Merci.

----------


## Er3van

Ce n'est pas tout simplement parce que tu fais handler.Receive(bytes); alors que tu as dj ferm ton handler aprs ton premier passage ?

----------

